# Magikarp Thoughts



## FluffyGryphon (Aug 26, 2009)

You ever think the -real- reason Magikarp is such a dumpy pokemon is because it's actually being infested by a horrible parasite latched onto its brain? And eventually, the parasite grows so large, that the Magikarp 'evolves' (bursts) and the parasite turns out to be a young Gyarados?


Gives you something to think about.


----------



## glitchedgamer (Aug 26, 2009)

...The only thing I thought of when I read this was Resident Evil 4. Los Plagas, anyone?


----------



## Zeph (Aug 26, 2009)

....Whoa. That's bizarre, but makes sense actually. Except we don't see flying Magikarp innards when it evolves, heh.


----------



## Lars The Turtwig (Aug 26, 2009)

Acctualy, Magikarp reminds me of the world's gold fishies- expect its bigger and even dumber. I thought it might be that way that they become total brutes once their mini-brain is hurt enough times in battle(experience- meaning, for every hit on the head, they become stronger and more agressive)


----------



## Butterfree (Aug 26, 2009)

Isn't it based on Japanese legend about karps who turn into dragons or something like that?

Magikarp: the Gathering explains it as being because Deoxys, trying to get back at Suicune for leaving him out of a meeting, deliberately crippled the Magikarp of the world while Gyarados retained the species' original strength and bloodthirst, but that was just me being silly.


----------



## Murkrow (Aug 26, 2009)

Zephyrous Castform said:


> ....Whoa. That's bizarre, but makes sense actually. Except we don't see flying Magikarp innards when it evolves, heh.


Well the parasite must be eating the Magikarp from the inside. That's why they're always flopping around, they're in pain D:


----------



## FluffyGryphon (Aug 26, 2009)

glitchedgamer said:


> ...The only thing I thought of when I read this was Resident Evil 4. Los Plagas, anyone?


Hah! I was thinking more along the lines of Aliens at the time, but that's a really funny comparison!



Zephyrous Castform said:


> ....Whoa. That's bizarre, but makes sense actually. Except we don't see flying Magikarp innards when it evolves, heh.


True, but then again, GameFreak isn't about to do that anytime soon. XD



Butterfree said:


> Isn't it based on Japanese legend about karps who turn into dragons or something like that?


About the dragons... I think so. I'm not sure, but that would bring up a dozen questions of its own just by stating that... like for example why Gyarados isn't a dragon type, but rather Water/Flying.



> but that was just me being silly.


That's you being you, I think. XD And that's an imaginative story for it. :>


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Aug 26, 2009)

Butterfree said:


> Isn't it based on Japanese legend about karps who turn into dragons or something like that?


You'd be right. Magikarp's based of a Japanese legend about the dragon's gate: any fish you could pass through it would turn into a dragon.


----------



## Yarnchu (Aug 27, 2009)

Kam said:


> You'd be right. Magikarp's based of a Japanese legend about the dragon's gate: any fish you could pass through it would turn into a dragon.


Er, wasn't it any koi that could swim up a waterfall through the gate became a dragon? Or am I thinking of whatever Horsea and Seadra are based on?


----------



## Espeon (Aug 27, 2009)

FluffyGryphon said:


> About the dragons... I think so. I'm not sure, but that would bring up a dozen questions of its own just by stating that... like for example why Gyarados isn't a dragon type, but rather Water/Flying.


I do believe the rest of the legend goes on to state how the dragoncarp abuses its powers and then has its dragonness taken away, or something.

I could be wrong though.


----------



## Aethelstan (Aug 27, 2009)

Kam said:


> You'd be right. Magikarp's based of a Japanese legend about the dragon's gate: any fish you could pass through it would turn into a dragon.


Actually, an emperor had a pond filled with gold fish. If any were to jump over the gate that led into the pond, it would turn into a dragon. It does make since with Gyarados, since the dragon created wouldn't have any arms or legs, and it could fly.


----------



## blazheirio889 (Aug 27, 2009)

Having Magikarp and Gyrados based off of the legend is fine and dandy, but I myself prefer the parasite thing FluffyGryphon suggested, because I'm morbid like that.


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Aug 28, 2009)

Here's an excerpt from my "case study".


> Its rapid evolution is also partly to blame for its uncontrollable fits of rage. A few months before Magikarp evolve; they swarm forests of seaweed to feed, often becoming aggressive by tackling other Pokemon out of the way. While one on its own will harm nothing, most attack as swarms. On average, an evolving Magikarp can eat over 500% of its own body mass before evolving. This also helps with sharpening their small, stubby teeth into fangs upon evolution. These feeding frenzies last up to a week.
> 
> After the frenzy, the Magikarp swim in circles rapidly, creating somewhat harmless yet majestic whirlpools ranging up to a mile in diameter. The Magikarp then release all its stored energy, lengthening its stubby body up to 6 metres, and the scales sprout out painfully, especially on its forehead where a three-pointed crest bursts out from its old set of scales. Despite all the metamorphosis, the Pokemon still race around the whirlpool, now reaching speeds of 88mph, dragging small boats into the dangerous depths.
> 
> ...


----------



## Eeveelution (Sep 3, 2009)

Grimdour's theory makes sense for exact data; the carp becoming a dragon theory is probably true. However, I'd rather be silly right now and say that they are really dumb because their parents and trainers mistreated them for being so weak. (According to the anime, Magikarp have super-hard scales and are inedible.) And predators just tortured them for similar reasons. Because of this their brains were underdeveloped due to a lack of nonviolent pasts, so upon evolution they become evil and attack most strangers.


----------



## GorMcCobb (Sep 4, 2009)

no! No paracites! Magikarp is glorious the way it is!


----------



## ultraviolet (Sep 4, 2009)

Nobody was saying it wasn't, it's just speculation. 

I really like it, actually. :3


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Sep 4, 2009)

I'm pretty sure Feebas are Magikarp that, due to exposure to badwater, have slowly evolved into disgusting, brown fish. Which makes sense. And then, when it evolves, it becomes a Milotic because its scales protect it from the water.

Yeah.


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Sep 11, 2009)

I doubt Magikarp are susceptible to contaminated water, plus most of the Pokemon world is an environmentalist's dream. I would say that their weakness is due to Darwinian evolution; Magikarp never really needed to defend itself due to its hard scales and the Gyarados protecting the schools. Over time, they lost some of their abilities and the "rage" gene only turns on upon adolescence, before or during the feeding frenzy.


----------



## ungulateman (Sep 11, 2009)

The original Pokedex (the book) actually said that Magikarp was once the mightiest of all Pokemon, but lost all its powers over time.

But yeah, the thing's based off "The Dragon Gate" of mythology.


----------



## Automata heart (Oct 28, 2009)

I just recon its an idiot. but parisites are cool. I recon it has something to do with the fact that its evolotion is bacause it gets angry with the fact everyone know'sits an idiot and garadose is a sort of revange.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Oct 28, 2009)

Big bump, big bump, it's in my head~

Well, I personally believe that Magikarp grew so unaccustomed fighting that they had no need to learn how to defend themselves. However, the cells that were needed for it to evolve into Gyarados are still there, dormant. When those cells are made active due to either training, the need for self defense, or electromagnetic waves (ie, the radio tower evolution signal), the Magikarp suddenly revert to their original form, thus allowing for them to evolve into Gyarados.


----------



## BynineB (Oct 29, 2009)

So the parasite is some sort of blue, whiskered tapeworm?


----------



## idk my bff stza (Dec 7, 2009)

I'm fairly sure you're reading too much into this.  The same thing may very well be said about any Pokemon that evolves into something stronger, which is to say, all of them.


----------



## Ymedron (Dec 8, 2009)

...Well.
I'd say that you can have whatever opinion you like, but there are a lot of people who like to think, hyphotesize and guess.
Life isn't as fun if you just concentrate on the useful and profitable.

As for the form-change, there are several evident ways of evolving- metamorphosis as is the case of as varied pokemon like Tyranitar and Butterfree, slow growing, shedding shell, all that.
The parasite-theory is just as valid, and nicely explains why Gyarados and Magikarp are so different. (Also, it allows the people who like gyarados but hate magikarp to excuse the previous form as simply a 'shell' from which the new, more powerful pokemon arises.)
I don't think people are trying to overthrow the canon, but since Pokemon is a versatible fandom, everyone can have their own personal Pokeverse where things go as magically/realistically as they want.


----------



## Prairie Chicken (Dec 13, 2009)

It would be interesting, though, if parasites were directly responsible for most evolutions. Parasites that specialize preying on one species aren't unheard of; the nightmarish cordyceps fungus*, which paras/parasect might be based on, has different variants. One variant = specialization in one species of insect. Collect enough energy and BAM, the parasite pops out _Alien_ style. Maybe the parasite is some ancient ancestor of ditto?

Haha, that's so morbid. Sorry for the slight derail.

*do not youtube if you don't like seeing fungi growing out of insects' bodies


----------



## Tarvos (Dec 16, 2009)

I just think it's a funny evolution.

I just wish they hadn't nerfed Gyara so badly in GSC.


----------



## Wartortle (Dec 18, 2009)

Butterfree said:


> Isn't it based on Japanese legend about karps who turn into dragons or something like that?
> 
> Magikarp: the Gathering explains it as being because Deoxys, trying to get back at Suicune for leaving him out of a meeting, deliberately crippled the Magikarp of the world while Gyarados retained the species' original strength and bloodthirst, but that was just me being silly.


I believe the legend is about Koi fish, and there is an impossibly high waterfall and once they make it to the top they transform into dragons. :/  It's pretty interesting, I'll try to find it.




Big bump, big bump, it's in my head~

Well, I personally believe that Magikarp grew so unaccustomed fighting that they had no need to learn how to defend themselves. However, the cells that were needed for it to evolve into Gyarados are still there, dormant. When those cells are made active due to either training, the need for self defense, or electromagnetic waves (ie, the radio tower evolution signal), the Magikarp suddenly revert to their original form, thus allowing for them to evolve into Gyarados.

I agree with the first part. The oceans were probably so big that Magikarp never needed to defend themselves. :l


----------

